# Indian Police Officer Saves Baby By Wet Nursing



## Feliciasamet (3 mo ago)

How can a mother leave her newborn baby in a trash pile?


----------



## Gusdonvaleir (3 mo ago)

"Shit happens — that's the only thing I can say. People are crazy and the worst creatures on the entire planet.
I still can't believe the mother could do something like this and leave her baby in a trash pile? I understand that some regions are too poor, and she might not have money to feed the baby. Still, letting this baby die such a terrible death is not an option. I'm glad that the police officer could save the baby. She's a real hero in this story.
Sadly, to admit that not all police officers are like her. I've recently run into this webpage — tony dosen for story county sheriff. They also have a couple of horror stories.
Again, humans are the beasts on this planet."


----------

